# Walchsee (Tirol)



## forelle2202 (12. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen ob mir jemand tipps über den Walchsee in Tirol hat(Österreich)
1.Welche Stellen sind gut wenn ich auf Hecht oder Zander Fischen möchte?
2.Welche Methode erfolgsversprechend ist?
3.Gibt es noch alternativ gewässer mit einem gutem Raubfischbestand ?

Danke schon mal im vorraus,

MFG Patrick #h


----------



## Köfi83 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Walchsee (Tirol)*

Hallo,

Ich hole das mal wieder aus der Versenkung.:q
Kennt jemand diesen See?

Mich interessieren erstmal nicht die Stellen wo man fängt, sondern ob man dort überhaupt was fängt und wie der Bestand der Räuber da so ist.

Habe gesehen das die Angelkarte dort Schweine teuer ist|bigeyes
Wir fahren dort eventuell ächstes Jahr hin.

Oder gibt es schönere Regionen für einen Familienurlaub in Kombination mit angeln?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------

